# Columbia Superb Model 812



## New Mexico Brant (Nov 8, 2019)

Here is a Columbia badged model 812 I bought on my trip to New England this past Monday or Tuesday.  Does anyone know the date range this bike was made?  Thank you for any help.


----------



## stezell (Nov 8, 2019)

New Mexico Brant said:


> Here is a Columbia badged model 812 I bought on my trip to New England this past Monday or Tuesday.  Does anyone know the date range this bike was made?  Thank you for any help.  View attachment 1092382
> View attachment 1092386
> 
> View attachment 1092384
> ...



Nice finds as usual Brant.


----------



## bikejunk (Nov 8, 2019)

Teens ish


----------



## manuel rivera (Nov 8, 2019)

1910- 12?  Real Nice.


----------



## MrColumbia (Nov 9, 2019)

Model 812 is 1908 Mens chain.


----------



## szathmarig (Nov 13, 2019)

If it has a porthole on the bottom bracket, and because it has Westfield MFG instead of Pope MFG badge, it puts it around 1915


----------



## szathmarig (Nov 13, 2019)

Pope MFG, went through bankruptcy in 1915, and was reorganized as Westfield MFG. The porthole bottom bracket was dropped around the same time.


----------



## Hobo Bill (Nov 15, 2019)

Kind of curious ...eye had columbia model 504 which i thought was a 1915.....a model 812 would be a 1918.....just tinkin'


----------



## szathmarig (Nov 15, 2019)

I'm not an expert, but I would think a shaft drive would be earlier than 1915


----------



## lgrinnings (Nov 15, 2019)

szathmarig said:


> I'm not an expert, but I would think a shaft drive would be earlier than 1915




Columbia built chainless bicycles through 1920 I believe.


----------

